# Erfolge von WoWlern im reallife



## Dröms (18. März 2009)

Jaja du zockst WoW und bekommst im leben nix geschissen, wie hofft musste ich mir den scheiss spruch anhören.
und jetzt bin ich stolzer besitzer eines physikums.

wie sind eure erfahrungen und wie habt ihr die vorurteile widerlegt 
grüsse dröms


----------



## Kono (shat) (18. März 2009)

wie kann man das physikum besitzen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dröms (18. März 2009)

du musst  die Vorklinik in Medizin überstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das Zeugniss bekommste zugeschickt ;-P


----------



## Kono (shat) (18. März 2009)

schon klar. ergibt nur trotzdem keinen sinn. du kannst keine prüfung besitzen
bestehen ja
den schreibsel dazu
aber nicht die prüfung an sich

aber gz dazu, schafft auch nicht jeder^^


----------



## Dröms (18. März 2009)

jo ok dumm ausgedrückst recht haste, trotzdem danke dir


----------



## MadRedCap (18. März 2009)

Ich habe die Bibel der Emo-Szene geschrieben und mich dabei dumm und dappert verdient. Sie heißt: 1000 Dinge, die ich an mir hasse.


Okay, ernsthaft, was willst du mit diesem Thread bezwecken?
Ich könnte jetzt meine Erfolge aufzählen, von denen ich meine, sie seien eben solche:

Hab seit 1 1/2 Jahren eine feste Freundin
Hab 2 Jahre bei der Bundeswehr überstanden
Hab Krebs überlebt (kein Joke)
Hab meine Degus mittlerweile 5 Monate ohne bleibende Schäden aufgezogen
Hab gefühlte 100 Anime-Serien von vorn bis hinten angeguckt
Hab 2 Schulabschlüsse mit guten Notendurchschnitt
Hab meinen Bart das letzte Mal vor 4 Wochen getrimmt (was ein Erfolg!)

Erfolge sind erst dann Erfolge, wenn man sie selbst zu solchen macht, allerdings kann das schon der niedrigste Tatbestand sein, den andere nicht interessiert....


----------



## Bobenser (18. März 2009)

meine erfolge im rl sind frau und kind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und das ich jetzt immo kein bock mehr auf wow hab und des rl mal wieder geniese  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benzene (18. März 2009)

Auf ein bisserl Ankreuzen kann man stolz sein? Immer wieder schön, dass Medizinstudenten denken, sie reißen da was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich darf flamen, ich habe schon genug von der Sorte in Chemie/Biochemie betreuen dürfen)

Und joa, ich studiere neben wow noch (und das mit sehr ansprechenden Ergebnissen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und schaffe es auch täglich >10km zu laufen. Wenn mein armer Druide das wüßte, wieviel Zeit ich ihm vorenthalte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dröms (18. März 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Hab Krebs überlebt (kein Joke)



ohne deine anderen erfolge mindern zu wollen wie du schon sagst ist erfolg definitionssache  aber davor hast du meinen aller vollsten respekt.


----------



## Dröms (18. März 2009)

Benzene schrieb:


> Auf ein bisserl Ankreuzen kann man stolz sein? Immer wieder schön, dass Medizinstudenten denken, sie reißen da was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jaja ich weiss wir sind die  schlechtesten naturwissenschaftler, trotzdem was du von dir gibts ist ein vorurteil. 
auch wenn du die kack praktikas betreust die absolut fürn arsch sind
vorurteil zurück geschoben !!!!!!!!


----------



## Ciquo (18. März 2009)

freundin, freunde, abi, praktikum & job sicher, gesundheit....was will ich mehr?


----------



## MadRedCap (18. März 2009)

Ciquo schrieb:


> freundin, freunde, abi, praktikum & job sicher, gesundheit....was will ich mehr?


Nen Batzen Geld? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber trotzdem, haste vollkommen Recht.


----------



## Ciquo (18. März 2009)

hm geld wär schön, kleines polster ist noch vom zivi da, aber im studium siehts dann anders aus ^^


----------



## Dröms (18. März 2009)

Ciquo schrieb:


> hm geld wär schön, kleines polster ist noch vom zivi da, aber im studium siehts dann anders aus ^^



jop voll ins schwarze getroffen


----------



## Ungi (18. März 2009)

ja ja, wie gut das im inet jeder sein kann was er will...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciquo (18. März 2009)

hm ich wüsste nicht was ich verheimlichen ändern soll, aber recht haste...


----------



## MadRedCap (18. März 2009)

Ungi schrieb:


> ja ja, wie gut das im inet jeder sein kann was er will...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Japp, ich bin Superman auf Emo-Tripp, also Batman... allerdings hat man mir mein Kostüm geklaut, deswegen bin ich jetzt Hancock. Leider hat mich der Alkohol umgebracht, weswegen ich jetzt der Ghostrider bin. Weil mein Motorrad aber keinen Sprit mehr hatte und ich selber pleite war, bin ich jetzt Greyskull aus Hee-man. Weil im Deutschen Fernsehen allerdings bald Totenköpfe in Zeichentrickfilmen aus Angst vor Amokläufen verboten werden, habe ich auf ne andere Maske umgesattelt und bin jetzt Rohrschach. Da ich meine Identität so oft gewechselt habe, bin ich allerdings schizophren, weswegen ich jetzt innner Klappse hocke und mir nur vorstelle, wie ich auf buffed.de was schreibe.

Schon toll, das ich im Internet alles sein kann was ich will!


----------



## Thrungal (18. März 2009)

MAG in Pädagogik, Philosophie und Soziologie.

Um mal was zum Thema beizutragen.

Warum close????


----------



## Thalula (18. März 2009)

Meine Persönlichen erfolge sind eine tolle grosse Familie die seit 15 jahren fest zusammen hält komme was da wolle....und es kam viel bisher....
Selbstständig aus einer kurzfristigen suchtphase herraus zu kommen ohne rückfällig zu werden und nach einer reihe schlimmer schicksalsschläge immer noch den mut zum leben zu haben.


----------



## Sotham (18. März 2009)

Mein Erfolg ist eine abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung, ein erfolgreicher Job, berusbegleitendes Studium im 4. Semester. Ausserdem hab ich nen recht angenehmes Leben, ne hübsche Freundin (seit 7 Jahren) und kann mich ansonsten nicht beklagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (18. März 2009)

Offtopic entfernt

Bleibt beim Thema mes Amies. Habe den Thread nach Gott & die Welt geschubbst.

/wink maladin


----------



## zadros (18. März 2009)

Studium mit 17 angefangen mit 19 hatte ich meinen bachelor ( 1.06er Schnitt ). Nun seit 3 Jahren Softwareentwickler und nebenbei ein Masterstudium und vor
allem bin ich stolz auf meine ganze Familie, die mir das Wichtigste im Leben ist!

Gruß


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (18. März 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Japp, ich bin Superman auf Emo-Tripp, also Batman... allerdings hat man mir mein Kostüm geklaut, deswegen bin ich jetzt Hancock. Leider hat mich der Alkohol umgebracht, weswegen ich jetzt der Ghostrider bin. Weil mein Motorrad aber keinen Sprit mehr hatte und ich selber pleite war, bin ich jetzt Greyskull aus Hee-man. Weil im Deutschen Fernsehen allerdings bald Totenköpfe in Zeichentrickfilmen aus Angst vor Amokläufen verboten werden, habe ich auf ne andere Maske umgesattelt und bin jetzt Rohrschach. Da ich meine Identität so oft gewechselt habe, bin ich allerdings schizophren, weswegen ich jetzt innner Klappse hocke und mir nur vorstelle, wie ich auf buffed.de was schreibe.
> 
> Schon toll, das ich im Internet alles sein kann was ich will!


Echt geil^^


----------



## Flying-Neo (18. März 2009)

Hallo,

mein größter Erfolg ist neben meiner Familie (Frau+Kind), das ich auf das was irgendwelche daher gelaufenen Kid´s sagen , die nicht wissen was es überhaupt bedeutet wirklich im Leben zu stehen höre. 

Wer es nötig hat in einem Game andere zu denunzieren, den kann man wirklich nicht ernst nehmen und sollte man auch nicht!

Also lasst sie rden und zockt in Ruhe weiter!

Mfg.Neo


----------



## Blooddrainer (18. März 2009)

Realschulabschluss , 2,4er schnitt,  abgebrochene lehre , zZ Arbeitslos , seit kurzem wieder single.... who cares? I am happy!


----------



## Dinquisitor (18. März 2009)

Dinquisitor hat den Erfolg "_Finde die Frau fürs Leben und schaffe es auch noch dass sie bei dir bleibt_" errungen.

Dinquisitor hat den Erfolg "_Vermehre Dich_" errungen. (2x  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Dinquisitor hat den Erfolg "_Sei glücklich und zufrieden_" errungen. (Daily)

Dinquisitor hat den Erfolg "_Get a job!_" errungen.

Dinquisitor arbeitet am Erfolg "_Bilde Dich weiter und behalte den Status von "Get a Job" bei_" seit 3 Semestern.

Dinquisitor hat den Erfolg "_Probiere / Trinke mehr als 400 verschiedene Biere_" errungen. (seinerzeit durch eine Folge von "Eine schrecklich nette Familie" auf die Idee gekommen - woran man erkennen kann wie gefährlich so eine Serie für den Mensch werden kann)


----------



## Solassard (18. März 2009)

2 Ausbildungen
abgeschlossenes Studium
Diplomarbeit 1,0
Freundin
verdiene Geld und muss kaum was für tun

:-)


----------



## ikarus275 (18. März 2009)

Eigenen Club mit diversen ausländischen Frauen, denen ich den Reisepass abgenommen habe. (überwiegend osteuropäisch, aber paar Thais auch)
Jeden Abend ab 20.00 Uhr volles Haus mit Bekannten die sich mit diesen ausländischen Frauen unterhalten auf dem Zimmer.
Jeden Morgen Kassensturz und glücklich.


----------



## Vibria (18. März 2009)

2 Schulabschlüsse, abgeschlossene Ausbildung, unbefristeter Arbeitsvertrag in nem sicheren Job, hab letztes Jahr das andere Ende der Welt besucht und hab mir kürzlich ein Haus gekauft. 
Naja, und das Single-Leben ist ja nicht unbedingt ein Nachteil.^^


----------



## Niranda (18. März 2009)

Ich hab schon mit 28 promoviert xD
Nein, bin erst junge 18 :>

Tjoa, was hab ich erreicht, wo ich nebenbei seit Beta WoW daddel...
- Bald 7 Jahre in ein und die selbe Person verliebt =P
- meinen Job, den ich haben wollte
- Erfolgreich im Designen von Bildern und Videos
- Erste Geige in Konzerten
- Hohe Auszahlung beim Babysitten xD jaha, das muss man sich erarbeiten =)
- wiederaufbauen meines Selbstbewusstseins =) (jepp.. das war mal kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- Erfolgreiche Projekte wie z.B.
--- eigene Gilde
--- Tutorials und Scripts zum Modden von Mobiltelefonen


mehr föllt mir erstmal nicht ein, gibt aber bestimmt noch was^^

Edit:
Den wichtigsten Punkt vergessen >_>
Sehr viele selbst finanzierte Reisen mit meinem Schatzi (auch 18 - also kein Stein^^)..
... Sri Lanka, Maledieven, Dubai, NY, Kuba (war shice^^), ...


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (19. März 2009)

kein ``Erfolg`` im eigentlichen Sinne aber irgentwie witzig...seit ich MMOs spiele hat sich mein Notendurchschnitt in der Realschule über den Notendurchschnitt aus der Hauptschule gesteigert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
tja gewusst wie (auch wenn ich kP hab wie ich das geschafft hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Hexerella (19. März 2009)

Nichts was ich als wirklichen Erfolg bezeichnen würde, das kommt noch.


----------



## Gored (19. März 2009)

nach einer nicht bestandenen ausbildung und einem verkackten schulabgang, endlich erfolgreich mittlere reife, fachhochschulreife + berufsausbildung nach geholt und jetzt baldiger student, das würd ich so als meine persönlichen erfolge werten das ich die kurve nochmal bekommen hab


----------



## Jokkerino (20. März 2009)

5 wasserflaschen in einem raid getrunken


----------



## Vervane (20. März 2009)

Neues Mount mit 4 Rädern.


----------



## Skatero (20. März 2009)

Mit WoW aufgehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (20. März 2009)

Jaa noch ziemlich jung also nicht viel,ausser:
gute noten aufem gymnasium ohne überhaupt zu lernen^^,mit wow seit anfang wotlk aufgehört und eine wunderhübsche freundin !


----------



## Kurushimi (20. März 2009)

hab heut nen apfel gegessen, festen stuhl gehabt und das reinrausspiel geht auch noch prächtig....


----------



## Minastirit (20. März 2009)

freundin
kolegen
genug erfolge mehr brauch ich nicht zum glücklich sein


----------



## Topperharly (23. März 2009)

<- kaufmann für investitions vermittlungen
<- hat job
<- mag job


----------



## Evíga (23. März 2009)

Meine Freundin an einen Mit-Raider verloren? Zählt das?


----------



## RomanGV1 (23. März 2009)

An so 5 gekickte leute anzeigen gemacht wegen betrug hetze und stalking.
Und es werden warscheinlich bald mehr^^ (durch games wie WOW AOC und GW HG und WAR) 
Psychos im i-net ftw^^+Massiv invite ftw^^

Dank 3 leuten zahlungen in höhe von 300 euro im monat und das 13 monate lang.

meine lage : Es geht mir besstens^^


ps.über 2 jahre wow Spieler.
Nach BC war schluss...kurz geschaut..weg..
Dann L King gelauft..in Berlin unterschreiben lassen..
1 version für 500 Euro verkauft mit der anderen gezockt..
Nach 1 woche zocken..game deinstaller 4 live..
Danach bemerkt..für mich die luft raus...
Mal schauen was ich beim nächsten addon mache^^


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (23. März 2009)

ausbildungsplatz gefunden^^

.....kann heute auch nciht mehr jeder von sich behaupten...vor allem nicht mit so einem zeugnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Y4rG0 (24. März 2009)

Naja bei mir ist das alles noch etwas lachhaft mit den Erfolgen..

Erfolgreich Level ach äh Lebensjahr Nummer 21 erreicht.. 

2 Ausbildung abgebrochen und einen Entzug gemacht..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja schnelles Reiten / nen Lappen gab es bis jetzt auch noch nicht..

*Aber* im Moment läuft die Sache. Neue Ausbildung ab August (Erzieher) Führerschein bin ich bei ( so alle 3 Wochen mal immer ^^)
und einen erfolgreichen Heiratsantrag gemacht.  Zudem kamm ein kleiner Job als Musiker hinzu. Nix großes wirft auch nicht wirklich Geld ab,
aber ich bin Stolz drauf. 

Was mich aber aktuell am meisten happy macht (bin jetzt mal einfach offen) ist das ich nun mit meinem psychischen Leiden ala "Borderline" zurecht komme.
War echt nicht leicht.. Aber im Moment komme ich mit klar. 

Was ich mit all dem sagen will?

Auch mit 21 versauten Jahren sollte man den Kopf oben behalten. 
Alles kann sich immer wenden. 


in diesem Sinne,

Gruß Schinobi


----------



## bkeleanor (24. März 2009)

Ich lebe
bin gesund
und zufrieden mit meinem Leben


----------



## Zuhlina (24. März 2009)

Y4rG0 schrieb:


> Naja bei mir ist das alles noch etwas lachhaft mit den Erfolgen..
> 
> Erfolgreich Level ach äh Lebensjahr Nummer 21 erreicht..
> 
> ...



Ich will dir nicht zu Nahe treten und finde es auch echt gut dass du soweit gekommen bist.

Finde es aber schon krass dass du jetzt Erzieher wirst.
Ich meine 2 abgrebrochne Ausbildungen OK, aber Entziehung und Borderline Syndrom...


----------



## Martel (24. März 2009)

Mit großen Schritten auf die Level 30 zu.

Frau, wunderschöne Tochter ( 16 Monate ), Wohnung Garten Terasse, schönen Passat ^^ 

Gute Arbeit, mit teilweise Jugendarbeit. 



WoW seit der Closed Beta. WoW hat mir eigentlich nur am Anfang geschadet. Ich habe gerade angefangen mit meiner Technikerschule (Abendschule). Tja wie das so ist, das Level noch, das Quest noch.... da viele schonmal das Lernen aus. Aber sonst alles tuto.



> Auch mit 21 versauten Jahren sollte man den Kopf oben behalten.
> Alles kann sich immer wenden.



Fixed. Da hast du recht! Und wenn du zurück denkst. Waren alle 21 Jahre schlecht? Oder hast du dir nur das schlechte gemerkt und das gute vergessen. ( so wie es Menschlich ist)


----------



## Sayonara Simon (24. März 2009)

Evíga schrieb:


> Meine Freundin an einen Mit-Raider verloren? Zählt das?



jap zählt is nem kumpel von mir auch passiert^^


----------



## Deanne (24. März 2009)

Zuhlina schrieb:


> Ich will dir nicht zu Nahe treten und finde es auch echt gut dass du soweit gekommen bist.
> 
> Finde es aber schon krass dass du jetzt Erzieher wirst.
> Ich meine 2 abgrebrochne Ausbildungen OK, aber Entziehung und Borderline Syndrom...



Ich schliesse aus deinem Posting, dass Menschen, die mit Suchtproblem und psychologischen Erkrankungen zu kämpfen haben bzw. hatten, besser Metzger oder Straßenfeger werden? Sorry, wenn ich das so krass ausdrücke, aber ich finde, dass vor allem so jemand besonders geeignet ist, jungen Menschen gewisse Werte zu vermitteln. Wer selbst die Erfahrung gemacht hat, was Drogen anrichten können, weiß, wie er andere davor schützen kann. Ich hatte in der Schule einige Lehrer, die während ihres Studiums mit Drogen zu tun hatten und genau diese Menschen haben sich am meisten eingesetzt, wenn es um Prävention ging. Denn oft ist es so, dass jemand erst wenn er selbst psychische Probleme kennt, für die Sorgen anderer besonders sensibel und aufmerksam ist.


----------



## Zuhlina (24. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich schliesse aus deinem Posting, dass Menschen, die mit Suchtproblem und psychologischen Erkrankungen zu kämpfen haben bzw. hatten, besser Metzger oder Straßenfeger werden? Sorry, wenn ich das so krass ausdrücke, aber ich finde, dass vor allem so jemand besonders geeignet ist, jungen Menschen gewisse Werte zu vermitteln. Wer selbst die Erfahrung gemacht hat, was Drogen anrichten können, weiß, wie er andere davor schützen kann. Ich hatte in der Schule einige Lehrer, die während ihres Studiums mit Drogen zu tun hatten und genau diese Menschen haben sich am meisten eingesetzt, wenn es um Prävention ging. Denn oft ist es so, dass jemand erst wenn er selbst psychische Probleme kennt, für die Sorgen anderer besonders sensibel und aufmerksam ist.


So krass möchte ich es natürlich nicht sagen. Aber ist doch auch so, dass jemand gerade der mit Kleinkindern zu tun haben wird, schon eine gewisse Festigket haben sollte, schließlich bedeutet das auch ne Menge Streß und Geduld diesen Job auszuführen.
Ich habe hier NICHT über Ihn geurteilt, ich kenne Ihn nicht und bin auch kein psyschologisch geschulte Person.
Es kann sehr wohl sein dass er trotzdem, sehr gefestigt ist wie du schon sagtest aus seinen Erfahrungen eben heraus.

Ich finde es aber schon einen Unterschied ob du Lehrer hast die eben diese Erfahrungen gemacht haben und das an Jugendliche weitergeben.
Oder ob man von der Betreuung von Klenkindern redet.
Trotzdem hast du natürlich Recht dass eine Erfahrung mit solchen Umständen hilfreicher sein aknn, als jemand den sein Leben nur geradlinig war und ohne größere Komplikationen verlief(gibts das überhaupt ).


----------



## Provieh (24. März 2009)

Erfolge sind Dummfug,

Hauptsache sollte für jeden sein, dass man mit seinem Leben zufrieden ist.
Unabhänig davon ob man nun Medizin studiert oder eine Ausbildung als Friseur macht.

Erfolg definiert sich für jede Person anders, für mich ist es einfach glücklich mit meinem Leben zusein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Y4rG0 (24. März 2009)

Wie jemand oben schon sagte.. Natürlich ist das etwas ungewöhnlich.

Doch wie auch schon andere in diesem Thema sagten ist es meist für "Psychisch" kranke Menschen leichter in sozialen Berufen da sie sich
teils "eventuell" gut in vieles reinversetzen können. 

Wen ich mein leben lang z.B immer von Mami und Papi beschützt worden bin, viele tolle Freunde und ein eigenes Pferd auf unserem Hof hatte
würde mir sicher keiner glauben wenn ich ihm sagen sollte "Hör mal Drogen sind schlecht" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich sind Ansichten bei sowas verschieden was ja auch gut so ist. 
Ich habe jedoch ein 1 Jähriges vor - Praktikum absolviert. 

Ist ein toller Beruf.

in diesem Sinne. 

bye


----------

